# Ferm 600W Tile Cutter - short review



## RogerS (2 Sep 2005)

Costs £40 from Screwfix. Comes with a rip fence and a mitre cutter. The saw blade (diamond) is tiltable. Water bath keeps the blade and workpiece cool.

So far so good. What really lets this down is the fact that the motor axis is not remotely at 90degrees to the fence and no obvious means to correct this. Sighting down the blade shows that it is about 3-4 mm out from front to back. You can _just_ about accomodate this by skewing the fence to compensate but only just and it takes a LOT of brute force to make it parallel to the blade.

Had I realised this before I started using it then I would have sent it back.

Roger


----------



## jasonB (2 Sep 2005)

Most of the Plasplug ones have the same problem, I just mark the tile & guide it through by eye.

Jason


----------



## RogerS (2 Sep 2005)

Jason

Do you remove the guard then? I tried that and got an eyeful of water spray!

Roger


----------



## tim (2 Sep 2005)

Roger, 

You can normally tilt the guard up enough to get a reasonable sight line without getting a free face wash! Sadly its a matter of trial and error.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## jasonB (3 Sep 2005)

As Tim says have about a 2" gap at the front of the guard and develope your techneque so you can guide it through while keeping your head to one side of the blade, do tend to get a wet crotch though  

Also don't overfill otherwise you will spray water everywhere.

Jason


----------



## RogerS (3 Sep 2005)

Good suggestions, guys.

I wonder....has anyone any experience of the Rexon radial tile cutter?

Roger


----------



## jasonB (3 Sep 2005)

I have heard that it's OK but a bit limited on the size of tile you can cut. Better to save up and get the Rubi LP200LP.  

Jason


----------



## RogerS (29 Sep 2005)

Contacted Ferm Customer Service. Sent mine back and got a brand new one.....90 degrees spot on...excellent service, Ferm


----------



## cambournepete (30 Sep 2005)

I used one of this style to cut awkward bit last time I did some tiling, but a decent score-and-snap cutter to do straing line. It's much quieter, quicker and far less messy.


----------



## RogerS (30 Sep 2005)

Does that work with tiles 30 x 60 cm long..down the long axis...8mm thick?


----------



## cambournepete (30 Sep 2005)

I've got a "cheap" Rubi cutter. Their larger ones will cut tiles you describe but 15mm thick diagonally...

Mine is very easy to use - rather more than the cheapo copies, but far better and more confidence instilling, which is quite useful for tile cutting...

Pete


----------



## jasonB (30 Sep 2005)

My Rubi manual tile cutter will take a 1" strip off a 500mm porcelain floor tile no problem, also fine corner to corner on 300x300 porcelain, even easier on ceramics.

Jason


----------

